

'360 video camera played with flash - tzury
http://blog.karagos.com/post/114229575/yellow-bird/
sourced from http://www.yellowbirdsdonthavewingsbuttheyflytomakeyouexperiencea3dreality.com/
======
TrevorJ
I like this idea, but honestly, the one thing I've always hated about QT vr
and now this is how janky the controls feel.

They need to bring in a video game control designer to tweak the mouselook.

~~~
superkarn
I think the control would be more intuitive if you can drag the screen like a
pdf instead of controlling the camera.

~~~
TrevorJ
There is also too much inertia, you feel as if you are driving on ice.

~~~
tome
And you can go upside down which feels a bit weird.

------
johnohara
Go 1:03 into the vid and look at the upper right -- on top of the pole.

~~~
matt-kantor
"Upper right" being opposite from the DJ stage and out towards the water.

------
daeken
The technology here looks awesome, but they need a better algorithm for
motion. When you look around here, the video skews in an odd way.

------
thorax
Just imagine if real estate videos were made with this (with smaller cameras)
for looking around a property. The walkthrough video would be impressive.

------
tzury
sourced from
[http://www.yellowbirdsdonthavewingsbuttheyflytomakeyouexperi...](http://www.yellowbirdsdonthavewingsbuttheyflytomakeyouexperiencea3dreality.com/)

~~~
matt-kantor
I can't believe they chose that domain name over <http://yellowbird.com/>.

~~~
ynniv
Umm, I can:

    
    
       Record expires on 01-Sep-2011.
       Record created on 02-Sep-1997.
       Database last updated on 28-Jul-2009 15:44:50 EDT.
    

A domain with no host records is not an open domain.

~~~
matt-kantor
Ah, good point. I just checked the WHOIS and stopped there.

Still, <http://yellowbird3d.com> or anything else possibly reachable outside
of links or copy/pasting would be nice (though I guess telling people "google
yellowbird" works).

------
gojomo
I like the examples here, especially the 'football' one:

<http://www.cornflex.org/?p=1>

------
keltecp11
Very Cool... I want to make a movie with it.

